# Which one is the bitch, owner or dog?



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Some people are so far up their own behinds. It's supposed to be a fun event and enjoyable for both the animals and their owners. Some take it too seriously. But to say to someone who loves their pet that you think it isn't "perfect" that is just insulting. I'd have probably slapped her at some point. I bet her little dogs weren't anything to get excited about!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey if her dogs were so great they wouldn't be eligible for fun shows, no matter where you go or what you do you will find horrible people, so far touchwood I have had nothing but positive feed back on my dogs


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

same with us today 
we were there for a good day out and if Ruby won anything then all the better 
but there were people there who were out to win and they were picking flies out of other peoples dogs 
they had about half a dozen diferent dogs with them I think they were trying to get all classes covered lol
we were just taking it all in till we saw a woman with a poodle who combed her hair then the dogs with the same brush and she kept doing it all round the ring
my hair is going grey enough without adding Ruby's pale cream hair to it so we kept our brushes seperate


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

YES, there are people like that in every venue. Just take them with a grain of salt, God does I hope she left with a serious headache!!!....as opposed to giving one....


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

oh and the judge was quite taken with Ruby but she was working on my hubbie who was definately the weak link in their partnership and she told him as much


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Luckily I heard nothing said about Diesel or Willow but I just couldn't believe how horrible she was! 

It was like walking in a children's playground and saying loudly 'That child is ugly, I hope his parents don't breed again'!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep....and that's why I decided against going into "show" Goldens. As a top handler once told me (who won't handle Goldens, but does handle many other Large and Giant breeds).... "They're a tough crowd". (He was being diplomatic! ROFL)

There are some "over-exuberant" people in ALL breeds, but I've found that you'll find more of them involved in certain breeds. I have no idea why. But some breeds/groups are super competitive.....LOTS of entries.....like Labs. I think the more difficult/intense the competition is, the more hostility seems to bubble up.


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Anyone else experience horrible comments about their dogs or heard other people saying things at shows? Do you just have to toughen up and ignore these snide remarks?


We show in obedience, field and hang around with friends who have dogs in the breed ring. There are nasty people in every venue. I've witnessed it more in the breed arena but that may be due to I'm actually participating in the other venues as opposed to being a spectator. I'm thinking that the rules on dog shows that talk about sportsmanship should be blown up and posted at every dog show. 

BTW.....I happen to like those fieldy labs....my dad raised field trial dogs and had several labs.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha what an idiot. There are people like that in every area of dogs, unfortunately. They know just enough to throw out a few buzzwords while criticizing someone, but they don't know much. Don't mistake them for the real knowledgeable successful people. Anyone who'd even paid much attention watching Westminster on TV would never say something like "his head isn't very wide, he must be a show Lab."


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Some people are so insecure that the only way they can build up their own confidence is to try to cut down other people. It is especially obvious when they make ignorant comments like she did about the lab. The biggest misfortune of that is that there are actually people who think that they know what they are talking about.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

hey Lisa, well done for keeping your cool! I had a rather heated discussion with another woman in a 'fun' show once while we were in the ring. She was saying how sad it was how goldens were a hybrid dog related to labradors!! She spoke like she knew everything about GR's but had never owned one! Anyway, I said let's agree do differ and then carried on chatting to the man on my left and totally ignored her! I had to laugh as I go into it just for fun and can't be bothered about bitching about anyone else's dogs. I go and chat and have a laugh with anyone.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Sadly nasty people are all over it seems....nothing worse than a know it all with an attitude :uhoh: Glad you were able to have a good day and enjoy it with Willow and Diesel.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

There is one of them at every dog show. I know who they all are in my area, and I find their comments quite entertaining, and usually wrong. It is the first symptom of kennel blindness, not to be able to see good in other breedings besides your own. It's best to ignore them. They usually thrive on attention.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Many ages ago when we had a very curly Golden mix (looked purebred Golden except for his curls), there was an open show on the grounds of the college we walked with the dog every day. We stopped by while some Goldens were in the ring and were just enjoying the day and the event when a show lady came over to us, gave our sweet boy a very disgusted look with her nose turned up and then asked me How Did You Get this dog's hair to curl that way? I figured she was a snob so I just said, God did it. In response I got a huff and a prissy rear end view of the woman walking away clearly dissatisfied with my response. We laughed at her question and reaction all the way home--made our day!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am dying to know. Did this womans dogs win anything?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I was showing my Kaelyn who is an English type dog.... she is quite light in color but she has lovely angles and a strong rear.... and she was in open bitches class.... and she won open bitches every day of this four day show and won the points on a couple of those days

I was standing under the tent and a woman came out with her golden and said to her friends that she didn't know what the judges saw in that bitch wtih the "crippled" rear because she is clearly so weak in the rear... I mean just look at her..... I was standing a couple feet from her so could see the whole conversation .... 

Well Kaelyn picked up her final point that day and the handler left the ring and handed her to me.... 

the woman just looked at me somewhat mortified and I said "well you dont have to concern yourself with her any more cause she is finished now" and walked away.... 

ayyyy yi yi

I have to honestly say that the flat coat ring is a much friendlier place.... 

s


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> I am dying to know. Did this womans dogs win anything?


Ditto!

And as far as the nastiness - you ain't seen 'nuttin until you come to the States. : Kicker is - here they don't even wait to say it behind folks backs. :doh:


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Anyone else experience horrible comments about their dogs or heard other people saying things at shows? Do you just have to toughen up and ignore these snide remarks?


Oh yes - I already had some nasty comments about Harvey and he has not even yet competed in "real" shows, competing for titles! It is just plain nastiness and jealousy ... you are going to have a thick skin and let it roll off your back, just like a duck  People can be really mean ...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> I have to honestly say that the flat coat ring is a much friendlier place....


The Newf ring is too..


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I've said this before: In all the time that I have shown, I've never experienced quite the nastiness that I have read about here. Perhaps it is regional... Don't get me wrong, there is the usual griping, etc, but nothing so blatant as I've seen posted here. I've only experienced one incident that was notable, (Marshab1 was there) and that was a relatively novice person with a nasty dog that growled and postured at Crew, and when I told her that her dog was growling, her response was ludicrous.
If anyone were to exhibit such horrid sportsmanship as those here have experienced, I would file a complaint with the AKC rep.
Now as far as nastiness among different breeds, it has been my experience that many of the Toy breeds are the worst - Poms and ShihTzu come to mind.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Laura....you probably can't go to a show in your area without everyone knowing who you are therefore people are more careful about what they say. (As they are with any "veteran" around). If you could, you might be surprised at what you hear ringside. If people don't know you.....you can overhear some amazing things.

The biggest difference I've noticed is treatment of "strangers". Granted it's a show and the owners, handlers, etc are very busy running around, grooming, pottying, etc.....but only at one show have I had a "Golden person" be willing to give me the time of day if I asked a question, or even just admired their dog. 

When I was a Newf novice...not an owner yet....and knew nobody....I went to a local show. EVERYONE at that ring, in the grooming tent, in the halls, etc who had a Newf and I stopped to gush and ask three million questions, was super friendly, warm, shared information willingly, and three different people even invited me to join them at their RV to meet the rest of the gang. One taught me a bit about grooming....one about handling....several about the different lines and how to tell them in the ring, etc. It's been like that every time I've gone up to Newf "people"....anytime, anywhere. 

That's how it should be, IMO. It's about educating the public, and sharing your lovely dogs with them. Not keeping them and yourself at arms length like the public might contaminate you or your dog. (The collective "you" .... not YOU!)


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> I am dying to know. Did this womans dogs win anything?


Sadly yes.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Laura....you probably can't go to a show in your area without everyone knowing who you are therefore people are more careful about what they say. (As they are with any "veteran" around). If you could, you might be surprised at what you hear ringside. If people don't know you.....you can overhear some amazing things.
> 
> The biggest difference I've noticed is treatment of "strangers". Granted it's a show and the owners, handlers, etc are very busy running around, grooming, pottying, etc.....but only at one show have I had a "Golden person" be willing to give me the time of day if I asked a question, or even just admired their dog.
> 
> ...


 
I love the opportunities avaliable at show to meet, educate, help people..
It's one of my favorite things about it! 
And when Gini was alive, she was like the Pied Piper and EVERYONE was invited - to our set-up, our RV when we used one, to dinner... I never knew who I'd find tagging along...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I've said this before: In all the time that I have shown, I've never experienced quite the nastiness that I have read about here. Perhaps it is regional... Don't get me wrong, there is the usual griping, etc, but nothing so blatant as I've seen posted here. I've only experienced one incident that was notable, (Marshab1 was there) and that was a relatively novice person with a nasty dog that growled and postured at Crew, and when I told her that her dog was growling, her response was ludicrous.
> If anyone were to exhibit such horrid sportsmanship as those here have experienced, I would file a complaint with the AKC rep.
> Now as far as nastiness among different breeds, it has been my experience that many of the Toy breeds are the worst - Poms and ShihTzu come to mind.


The only dogs I have shown are Silkys and yep - that's what I'm talking about. It's also one of the reasons I don't show today.

I did chat a bit with some folks outside the ring one time - they asked me where I got my Golden and when I told them they stuck their noses in the air and walked away. Nice.....


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I love the opportunities avaliable at show to meet, educate, help people..
> It's one of my favorite things about it!
> And when Gini was alive, she was like the Pied Piper and EVERYONE was invited - to our set-up, our RV when we used one, to dinner... I never knew who I'd find tagging along...


That's what is most fun about shows......meeting people, people watching and forming what could be life long friendships!

Most recently, Nyg was entered into an outdoor show but I had to bring Oliver along as we were away for the whole weekend. (I know, I know, I know that you're not supposed to be any dogs not entered in the show) We were sitting in the shade with Oliver quite a distance from the rings & away from the exhibitors when a girl with an "Open dog" came near us waiting to go into the ring. She firstly asked us if Oliver was entered and I said "No" but our other boy was. Her response was that if he was entered that he wouldn't be any competition to her boy. Her second comment was to tell us to keep my dog away from hers (Oliver was lying on the grass) as her boy would attack any intact males!!!!!!! I told her that Ollie was neutered but asked her what her boy would do in the ring as he was with intact males. She said that she held him on a tight leash and told exhibitors that were on each side of hers to keep their dogs from looking at hers!!!! I'm sure she would blame the other owners if her boy attacked!!!!! Fortunately, her boy didn't win and Nyg didn't have to be exposed to this boy. (Maybe the judge just didn't like the way her dog growled at him) Some people just have a lot of nerve and have to learn that showing a golden isn't just looks but the whole package!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I love the opportunities avaliable at show to meet, educate, help people..
> It's one of my favorite things about it!
> .


I wish you were in our area! A couple of months ago, I went to our local Golden specialty, waited until owners/handlers of the dogs I liked were done and went over to talk to them. I said something, they turned and walked outside to smoke. I followed, thinking they hadn't heard me/didn't see me, etc, and then once we came outside, they closed into this tight little circle. Fiance and I waited for twenty minutes for someone to acknowledge us, but finally gave up and went home.


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

Some exhibitors may view it as a "mind game" to put down other's dogs. I remember once at a local show here, a guy walked up to my friend who's dog had won over his and said "I hope you dont mind but the fault in your dog is that it has no legs"!!! I had to muster every ounce of energy in me to shut my mouth before something bad came out...

Really bad sportmanship...


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Everyone has people like that in their area. A Great Dane lady and Pekingese lady come to mine in my area. As nasty as their comments are I try hard not to ignore anyone. I never want to be the Breeder that is blind to my own dogs faults. Of course everyone thinks their stuff is perfect but how can you breed to enhance if you think your dogs perfect? You can't because nothing ever is. Of course I have had people say nasty things to me, about me, about my dogs both behind my back and to my face. I carefully think about them but try not to let them bother me. So, yes, thick skin is needed. You hear people say it all the time but don't really know until your the subject of nasty disscussion. Although, most people are pleasent there is always those few.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sad to hear that so many golden owners don't reflect the loving friendly personalities that our dog's possess. What draws people like that to the breed? As gorgeous as I think they are, there are other breeds just as beautiful.

I found this kind of behavior in the obedience ring and is why I stopped. It didn't feel fun having to hear and deal with that kind of conniving snotty behavior. But that was people with other breeds.

To hear this about people who breed and show our sweet fun loving goldens makes me feel bad for those people. They obviously aren't reaping the joy that God intended when he gave us these glorious dogs! They'd be smart to learn from their dogs!


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

I am sorry you had an encounter with someone so obviously ignorant and rude. :no: I've found it is an unfortunate fact of life that there will always be someone that thrives on being 'nasty' ... I've been blessed as most of my conformation experiences have been positive, but I have sadly learned that the 'Golden' Ring is not a place for the 'faint of heart'...you have to have thick skin, learn to smile a lot and simply ignore some comments

I am always thrilled when someone wants to 'greet' my dogs, and I love the opportunity to educate people who are new to the breed:wave:

Don't let a few 'bad apples' ruin your fun...keep going to the shows...I'm sure you'll meet some great people & dogs!


----------

